# (V) Bayonetta 2 First Print



## xarek (15. November 2014)

Hi
Ich hätte eine ungeöffnete Bayonetta 2 First Print Edition zu verkaufen.
Preislich dachte Ich an 80€.
Bei Interesse Bitte PM an mich.


----------

